# 3M 5200 or Gluvit for aluminum boat seams?



## KingDarius (Feb 6, 2012)

Ive been researching all around and it seems like both would work, but it seems like the Gluvit will actually penetrate INTO the seam where as the 5200 would just stay as a surface seal. 

Can anyone confirm please?


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 6, 2012)

5200 can get in there with the help of gravity, It's half liquid and has been known to run. Use both, 5200 is cheap compared to the other. I'd coat/seal/coat again where 5200 was applied. Then beach the boat and take pics. Pref you can do this where there are bikini clad women. Did I mention pics? Make sure you tighten your rivets before you start. Also look at steel flex, similar in price. If you are doing a budget fix just 5200 should be fine. To check your work, Fill the boat with water while on the trailer and look for leaks if possible.


----------



## KingDarius (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks sixgun! I think Im going to go with the Gluvit only because I can brush in on. I have alot of area to cover and I need it to be workable...

Ill post results. Ordering the Gluvit now!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 6, 2012)

5200 is more of an adhesive than it is a sealant.


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 6, 2012)

I hear a few folks around here repeating that a bit...and while it is an adhesive it does behave perfectly as a sealant as well.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 6, 2012)

A butter knife works as a screwdriver too. I see lots of advice to use 5200 as a sealant when a proper sealant should be used.


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 6, 2012)

It's listed as an adhesive & sealant by 3m. Since I've only used is as a sealant and had great results I recommend it to others. I do plan on using it as an adhesive when I go to mount my transducer, we'll see if it hangs on [-o<


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I hardly would compare it to using a butter knife as a screwdriver.

It is an adhesive as well as a sealant just like Six stated, otherwise they wouldn't market it for below water line fittings.

It's more like a spork fork/spoon than a butter knife/screwdriver.


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 7, 2012)

Jdholmes said:


> It's more like a spork fork/spoon than a butter knife/screwdriver.



Spork!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2012)

Is the product named 5200 Adhesive Sealant or 5200 Sealant Adhesive? Again...it is more of an adhesive than it is a sealant. Did I say it couldn't be used as a sealant???? :roll:


----------



## LonLB (Feb 7, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Is the product named 5200 Adhesive Sealant or 5200 Sealant Adhesive? Again...it is more of an adhesive than it is a sealant. Did I say it couldn't be used as a sealant???? :roll:




[-X *All the boat manufacturers* must be using it as a SEALANT for some reason.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2012)

Name one that uses it as a sealant and not a waterproof adhesive.

It is sort of the spork of adhesives.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 7, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Name one that uses it as a sealant and not a waterproof adhesive.
> 
> It is sort of the spork of adhesives.




Hurricane, Bennington, Polarkraft, Hydrasports, Mako, Nitro, Tracker, Ranger, Triton, Bass Cat, Lund, Alumacraft, Big O boats, Sterling, Crestliner, Boston Whaler, Cobalt, Nautic Star, Four Winns, Rinker, South Bay, Lowe, Cobia



Do you want more??? #-o


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2012)

Source? What are they sealing with it?

If you would by an aluminum boat that's been "sealed" with 5200 from the manufacture....well...I'll just stop there.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 7, 2012)

Source? Me. I've personally assembled thousands of things using 5200 to seal, for a boat company, that Sea Fox bought out, and I have personally worked on a dozen different boats using it. And have deconstructed probably 1/2 dozen-same story.

Thru hull fittings are usually always sealed with 5200. Not used as an adhesive. The thru-hull's are secured with a nut. There is no use for an adhesive.

Some of the higher end sport/deck boat companies use it on ANY hole drilled thru fiberglass, even above the water line.


Anytime a thru-hull exhuast is installed, it is sealed with 5200. Same deal. Things are thru bolted thru the side, or transom, and SEALED with 5200.

Around bolts for swim platforms, drain plugs, livewell pumps, freshwater intakes for A/C, thru-hull transducers, the list goes on and on.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2012)

Ah...the anecdotal proof. Cornerstone of any debate.

Page 4: https://www.bwcv.es/assets/2011/1/13/Construction_-_Adhesive___Sealants.pdf

Do you seal anything with 5200 that you may need to remove later? No. You have, for the most part, permantly BONDED the parts together with an adhesive that is waterproof and functions as a defacto seal.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 7, 2012)

The only conclusion I draw from that link is that 5200 is indeed a sealer.. That is what you were pointing out right.



Re-reading one of your posts I see that you seemed to think I was saying that they use 5200 to seal the seams in the boats themselves.
No, I was simply saying that it is used as a sealant by virtually ALL boat manufacturers.


----------



## KingDarius (Feb 7, 2012)

whoops! Seems I ignited a firestorm...

I think I am going to do the following:

1. Use Gluvit on my seems and existing rivets. It's brush applied so I can work it quicker and put it exactly where I need it. Plus I need to cover a large area.

2. For any new rivets, I will use 5200 to seal it up as I put it in, then possibly Gluvit over that. I can also use the 5200 as spot sealant. I might even use this to install my bottom bracing to the hull.

Thanks everyone for their responses.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 7, 2012)

KingDarius said:


> whoops! Seems I ignited a firestorm...
> 
> I think I am going to do the following:
> 
> ...




I wasn't trying to argue. Just correcting.


FWIW I would do the same if I were you. Gluvit, and 5200 spot holes for rivets etc.
That is what I did on my project.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 7, 2012)

Think I'm in agreement w/ River Bottom on this one. I see what you are saying Lon, but it looks like they use it to seal up an opening in conjunction with another item (fitting), not as use as an actual sealent by itself.


----------



## LonLB (Feb 7, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> Think I'm in agreement w/ River Bottom on this one. I see what you are saying Lon, but it looks like they use it to seal up an opening in conjunction with another item (fitting), not as use as an actual sealent by itself.




Are gaskets on a car used to seal things? Do you use sealant around windows and tubs? It doesn't matter if there is two items. It only matters if it is used to seal gaps to prevent leaks.

Is it gluvit, or some other form of sprayable/brushable large area sealant as you guys are talking about? No.

Is it a sealant? Yes. Even the article linked says so. :?


----------



## JamesM56alum (Feb 7, 2012)

Who gives a rats ass if it's called a sealer or an adhesive as long as the shit doesnt leak leaving you bobbing down the river like a cork waiting to get picked up thats all that freaking matters. :roll:


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 7, 2012)

LonLB said:


> Are gaskets on a car used to seal things? Do you use sealant around windows and tubs? It doesn't matter if there is two items. It only matters if it is used to seal gaps to prevent leaks.
> 
> Is it gluvit, or some other form of sprayable/brushable large area sealant as you guys are talking about? No.
> 
> Is it a sealant? Yes. Even the article linked says so.



Think we are all saying the same thing. I would use the 5200 for any thru hull fitting (or bolt), as a sealant. I would choose the 5200 over many other sealants (i.e. silicone) because of its strong adhesive properties. 

For boat seams, I'd start by rebucking some rivits.


----------



## Bigkat650 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sealant: Defined as "Material used for sealing something so as to make it airtight or watertight." Since it creates a waterproof seal--regardless of whether it is an adhesive or not... is it not by definition a sealant? [-o<


----------



## Trackerpro17 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sealing the bottom of my aluminum boat tomorrow with the Gluvit. I have only heard good remarks about it. I also used the 3m 5200 on the bottom in a few spots to bond small pieces of aluminum to cover nickel sized holes. I'm just wondering will the Gluvit bond well over the 3m 5200?


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 7, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> Jdholmes said:
> 
> 
> > It's more like a spork fork/spoon than a butter knife/screwdriver.
> ...



Hahahahaha, I love that!


----------



## sixgun86 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've used an epoxy paint over 5200 with good results but it was in an area with little to no flex. Now if it does flex I can only assume most paints could crack but Gluv-it might flex as well? Never used it personally.


Flex, Flex. 3x in 3 sentences. +2. 

Flex!


----------



## Wantafish (Apr 25, 2015)

Do any of you no how long the product works in and out of saltwater?


----------



## Johnny (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL way to revive an old thread that needs a fresh review !!

and :WELCOME: 

I can tell you this from my personal experience . . . . 
100% clear GE Silicone and other adhesive/sealants applied to BARE aluminum 
will EAT THROUGH that area rather quickly, maybe 6 months to a year.
Luckily, I did not toss some old pics of the hassle I just went through with the same issue.

This topic probably deserves a new thread - to start fresh. But here is what I discovered
when I removed all the transducers from my bass boat to resurface the transom.
Just to clarify some things - - - - with the GE Silicone, it is a very aggressive sealant and adhesive.
BUT, it has some inherent bad qualities that brings corrosion to the table. 
And, when I removed the transducer, I was flabbergastedly shocked that the 3M-5200 caused corrosion
on the bare aluminum.
Ok, history: the boat was used 99% in fresh water lakes. Only 2 or 3 times in "less than fresh" water in 3 years.





Preserving the aluminum prior to installing items is another story all together.

Welcome aboard - use the *SEARCH* button to find all sorts of information.

to answer your question - - - the product_ itself_ will last forever in salt water.
it is the substrate, (aluminum) if not properly prepared prior to application, that will give you *GRIEF *!!!






.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Apr 25, 2015)

Barefoot_Johnny not only does your post deserve a new thread, it deserves to be made sticky!

I am absolutely horrified by what I just read/saw as I am sure many others on this forum will be when they see the corrosion that you are attributing to the 5200. 

I applied mine over an etching primer, not sure if that will prevent what happened to you. 

That certainly got my attention!


----------



## richg99 (Apr 25, 2015)

Very interesting discussion, especially the last few comments.

I've used 3M5200 for dozens of things for 40 years. 99% of that use, however, was on fiberglass boats. I NEVER thought that there might be an issue with its use on aluminum.

Now that I have a tinny, this topic (just like pressure treated wood) needs further exploration.

Thanks for posting. richg99


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 25, 2015)

So if I drink a milkshake with 5200 will my pee melt my boat?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 25, 2015)

Just picked this comment up while searching Google.


https://www.finishing.com/331/73.shtml

May 21, 2012
Just a tip from someone in the aluminum fab business: Whenever I'm permanently mounting something (D-rubber, ply-wood, or plastic) to an aluminum surface that is going to be used in a salt-water environment, I paint the area to be covered with a two-part epoxy paint (Pitt-Guard). This prevents corrosion on the aluminum.
Travis Butler
- Mount Vernon Washington USA


----------



## Wantafish (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow and interesting at same time! When 5200 becomes a solid it has a more of a rubber type feel to it. 
I would most likely think that this reaction was caused by aluminum and a different type of metal, electrolysis or galvanic?


----------



## muddywaders (Apr 30, 2015)

I agree with wantafish.A fair experiment would involve non-ferrous fasteners.Perhaps the electrical field generated by the transducer is a factor?Sacraficitial anode?Curious how this happened in fresh water.I was told coating fasteners with 3m 5200 will prevent corrosion.Never seen it that bad where I am(99% saltwater)


----------

